# What about tax reform?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok, let's try something new here. Hopefully we can keep it on topic.

I, for one, am all for reforming the tax code. It is too convoluted, complicated, and burdensom. How should it be reformed though? It definitely can be simplified, which, in turn, should result in cost savings for the tax payers and the government.

What are the options though? National sales tax? Can it work? Flat tax?

I admit that I am ill-informed of the options here and have been trying to bone-up.

Tax reform is likely to be politcally popular amongst many voters, regardless of right or left. It just depends on which direction the administration wants to take it. There is much that has yet to be seen. But, how would you like to see it done?

RC
Looking for ideas from both sides. Try to discredit that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If everyone understood fair tax .org they would be looking any further check it out. I posted a explanation of the high points on the thead about it. Its a non-partisan approach that has bi partisan support. It will take spending some time reading it to understand it.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I've been reading there too. It is a lot to digest. Slowly but surely. Must be informed.

RC


----------



## esox (Nov 8, 2004)

1. Eliminate all tax on income, (and the I. R. S.). User fees only such as a national sales tax at the retail level and only on new goods, not used.
2. According to the Constitution, Congress is to coin all money. Notice it says "coin", not print. This should be loaned to the banks and the interest deposited in the U.S. Treasury to be used for defense, law enforcement, and infrastructure, nothing else. Let private enterprise deliver the mail and send buckets of nuts and bolts to Mars to find out if there was water there or not. With no tax on income, people would have plenty of money to purchase their own health insurance and fund their own retirements and each would be much higher quality. Since 1913, the Federal Reserve, ( a group of private bankers, there is nothing federal about it), has printed monopoly money, charged the banks interest to use it, and put the interest fees in their pockets. Notice what it says on a paper bill, "Federal Reserve Note". A note always entails debt. The Federal Reserve literally "rents" paper to us. The inevitable inflationary effects have been staggering.
This has for the most part been the norm in U.S. history. The Brits lost the Rev. War but have since controlled our currency. Three presidents have tried to correct this. Andrew Jackson was the first. The U.S. Treasury then had a surplus that was returned to the states via, canals, harbors, bridges, roads, etc. Shortly after his death the central bank regained control. Two presidents have since tried to correct this, Abe Lincoln and J.F.K.
3. Taxes and tariffs on imports. This would prevent foreign dumping and keep imports competitive with goods manufactured in this country. This would also eliminate most, if not all, outsourcing.

It's all really very simple. Stick with the Constitution and we could have a golden age. There would then be plenty of money for developing an alternative energy source or viable means of conserving fossil fuels, that is if we have enough time.


----------

